# Anybody know this guy



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)




----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a friend looking for him.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Nope. But just curious. Why post in the Hard Water section vs. the Lounge?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Prolly cuz he was stealing Swedish pimples which are usually used for hard water fishing.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I hope they catch that low life piece of trash before he steals anything else. Unfortunately he is probably doing that quite often.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

If it's your store you should get a piece of plexiglass that is cut to fit on your sales counter. Then place the photos so every customer can see this dirt bags face.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Lol..looks like buzz bait brad .....just a tad....


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Flathead76 said:


> If it's your store you should get a piece of plexiglass that is cut to fit on your sales counter. Then place the photos so every customer can see this dirt bags face.


Got a long piece of rope and a tree that's how it's done! Don't let the lawyers get rich and the tax payers have to pay the bill!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Johnny Football?


----------



## Frankie G (Aug 18, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Johnny Football?


ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Snakecharmer said:


> Johnny Football?


Billy football*


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Suckziel


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Snakecharmer said:


> Johnny Football?


Naw! There ain't no booze or broads in the pic!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Hope somebody recognizes the scumbag and turns him in.


----------



## flylogicsteelhead (Oct 4, 2006)

May I ask what area this happened just to be aware, fully understanding people travel


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

flylogicsteelhead said:


> May I ask what area this happened just to be aware, fully understanding people travel


Mosquito lake


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Would be nice if he just went back and paid for what he walked out with. We're having a hard enough time keeping these shops open. Taking things without paying won't help our cause. We need these shops to stay open.


----------



## dugworm (May 23, 2008)

What am I missing? Pics aren't showing/telling me anything?


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

dugworm said:


> What am I missing? Pics aren't showing/telling me anything?


He stole some #5 blue ice Swedish pimples.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

You can never underestimate what some people will do for a buck. This makes me so mad and I really hope this jack wagon gets caught and his butt kicked.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Somebody in the Ice Fishing Community has got to know this dude.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

icebucketjohn said:


> Somebody in the Ice Fishing Community has got to know this dude.


I'm sure they do but is that person on OGF?..doubt it...but its worth a try.


----------



## Theiceskipper86 (Jan 26, 2016)

If you s3e him on the ice we should just jack his gear n see how he feels about that...


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

lets see, let me count the ways
- 4 flat tires
- yeah, jacking his gear
- 'wagon wheel' hole drilling, encircling/ surrounding him 
- cutting his fishing lines


----------

